# 2011 GTI Yellow Headlamps



## goldwill28 (Mar 12, 2012)

I am looking for some yellow headlamps for my 2011 GTI. Any suggestions?


----------



## gir89 (Jan 13, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/Krylon-Stained-Glass-Color-Yellow/dp/B0014C3VXG

My buddy used this on his fog lights and it looks pretty good.


----------



## bigred324 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wrong forum to ask that question.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

bigred324 said:


> Wrong forum to ask that question.


 Maybe not. Some sanctioned motor-sports events require this to help distinguish between different classes of cars on the track at the same time. 

OP - Your best bet is www.lamin-x.com, which is what is used most in motor-sports.


----------



## LaneGTI8V (Jan 31, 2006)

gir89 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Krylon-Stained-Glass-Color-Yellow/dp/B0014C3VXG
> 
> My buddy used this on his fog lights and it looks pretty good.



I'm all about DIY and a cheap [email protected] to boot so I vote for this....


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

H7 Pure Yellow Bulb - Pair (For vehicles equipped with halogen headlights)




Lamin-X Protective Film - Yellow


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

I've been rocking yellow Lamin-X for 2yrs or so on my MKIV. hold ups nicely and doesnt really affect the color of the beams much at all.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*yellow fog/headlites*

No DOT on lamp illegal, and asking for trouble. All legit lamps by legit makers like Philips, Ge, Osram are DOT LEGAL. This is just dumb. GE and Philips make LEGAL yellow lamps. DOT, or not to be used, in U.S.


----------

